# Trouble with drop down glass door catch



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

I have 2006 Swift Sundance 590RS. At the bottom of the cooker under the oven door is a drop down glass door, which had a broken catch on it when we bought it. We have tried everything to fix it magnetic catches, the trouble is i am very limited to what i can fix to the glass to secure it in place, it constantly drops down when on the move, and one day it will smash. Anyone got a solution please


----------



## Alfa_Scud (Sep 27, 2006)

I presume yours will be the same as ours in the Capri - it's like a pan storage area beneath the oven itself.
Ours is actually a push to release / push to close type catch, if you know what I mean. I would have thought most caravan accessory shops would have them, or failing that, maybe a friendly PM to Swiftgroup on here for a part number?

Sorry can't help more than that


----------



## DC4JC (Sep 19, 2007)

Just be careful how you proceed. I had a similar problem recently when I broke the latches on the grill door.

Dealer quoted me £120+ for a complete assembly as you 'could not' get the latches separately!

I took the details off the oven, which are located on a label to the frame where the grill door is and phoned them ( Stoves) they were very helpful and supplied the required parts necessary which were £9.74 including postage!

Dave


----------

